# 95 Altima - How replace blower motor resistor?



## drcabot (Jun 12, 2005)

I need to replace this resistor as the fan only works in position 4. I know the blower unit is behind glove box, but don't know how to identify resistor. Repair help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The resistor is right next to the blower motor behind the glovebox. It has one electrical connector and has 2 phillips screw holding it on.


----------



## drcabot (Jun 12, 2005)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> The resistor is right next to the blower motor behind the glovebox. It has one electrical connector and has 2 phillips screw holding it on.


Thank you.


----------

